# Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!



## addicTix (2. August 2017)

*Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*

Guten Tag,

kleine "news" am Rande.
Das Windows Update "KB4032188" kann für Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit RTSS sorgen.
Zumindest war das bei mir der Fall, nach dem Update bin ich regelrecht mit Kompatibilitätsfehlern bombardiert worden.
Abhilfe hat hier eine neue Version von RTSS geschaffen - nämlich Beta 7.0.0.
Die letzte stable version von RTSS ist die Version 6.6.0, welche bei mir nach dem Update eben rumgezickt hat.

Für alle, die die gleichen Probleme haben (oder vielleicht generell noch nichts von Version 7.0.0 gewusst haben, die übrigens auch mit einem neuem Design kommt), hier der Download:
Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v7.0.0


----------



## MDJ (3. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*

Kann ich bestätigen. Hatte ebenfalls sehr eigenartige Fehler, die absolut nicht nachvollziehbar waren. Manche Programme konnten nicht mehr gestartet werden und brachen mit nichtssagenden Fehlermeldungen ab. Der Grund lag tatsächlich von RivaTuner, obwohl die anderen Programme kein erkennbaren Zusammenhang hatten. Nach der Installation der neuen Beta von RivaTuner läuft alles wieder problemlos und fehlerfrei.


----------



## IronAngel (4. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*

man sollte generell die beta version nehmen, hatte sonst probleme mit programme die nicht starten wollten.


----------



## Inescobar (5. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*

RTS ? Was ist das?


----------



## zerogott (5. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*



Inescobar schrieb:


> RTS ? Was ist das?


Rivatuner Statistics Server.
Hätte man auch durch Google erfahren können.


----------



## HisN (5. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*



Inescobar schrieb:


> RTS ? Was ist das?



Das Tool, dass uns dieses wundervolle OSD beschert.

http://abload.de/img/escapefromtarkov_2017ans34.jpg


----------



## slaper688 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*

Man muss nicht jeden Mist installieren


----------



## addicTix (9. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*



slaper688 schrieb:


> Man muss nicht jeden Mist installieren


Wenn du denkst, dass es sich bei RTSS um "Mist" handelt, dann hast du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Ahnung von dem Programm.


----------



## Blacknight2094 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*

Hey Leute. Ich habe mich extra wegen dem gleichen Problem hier angemeldet. Ich habe auch die neueste beta Version installiert. Leider klappt das nicht. Habe mich in Ami Foren auch umgeschaut. Scheinbar klappt die Installation mit der beta Version bei jedem außer mir. Was gibt es denn noch für Möglichkeiten?  Man kann ja nicht mal irgendwas anklicken weil das scheiß Fenster des Kompatibilitäts Assistenten immer aufploppt. Danke schonmal für die Hilfe. Gruß


----------



## MDJ (12. August 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 Update "KB4032188" kann für Probleme mit RTSS sorgen!*

Vorher mal komplett deinstalliert?


----------

